# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سلطنة عمان >  (سلطنة عمان) لائحة بشأن طلب تأسيس فرع لبنك مرخص داخل سلطنة عمان

## سالي جمعة

*لائحة بشأن طلب تأسيس فرع لبنك مرخص داخل سلطنة عمان

البلد** سلطنة عمان* *رقم النص* *ب م 9/7/75* *النوع** لائحة* *تاريخ م**12/1/1976 
* *تاريخ هـ** لا يوجد* *عنوان النص* *بشان طلب تاسيس فرع لبنك مرخص داخل سلطنة  عمان* 

*استناد*
*بعد الاطلاع على احكام  المادة 4-05ر2 * من القانون المصرفي العماني لعام 1974 .

قرر مجلس المحافظين  ما يلي : -


* مادة (56) من القانون المصرفي  114/2000*
 *اجراءات تقديم  الطلب* *المادة  1*
*يرفق مع طلب تاسيس فرع  لبنك مرخص المستندات الاتي بيانها على ان تكون من ثلاث صور وهي :
ا ) طلب  للتصريـح بتاسيـس الفـرع وفقـا للنمـوذج المرفق (مادة 4-05ر2 من القانون) .
ب)  خطـة العمـل (مادة 4-02ر2 * من القانـون) لائحـة رقـم ب م/8/7/75 نموذج رقم 6  .
ج ) طلب بتفويض البنك المركزي بالقيد على حساب المقاصة الخاص بالبنك طالب الترخيص قيمـة الرسـوم المطلوبـة وفقـا للمادة 4-08ر2 ** من القانون المصرفي العماني .
د ) السيرة الذاتية للموظف المسئول عن الفرع المراد افتتاحه .  

* مادة (53) من القانون المصرفي 114/2000
** مادة (59) من  القانون المصرفي 114/2000*
 *نصوص القانون  المتعلقة بموضوع الطلبات* *المادة  2*
*نذكر مقدمي الطلبات المشار اليها في المادة الاولى من هذا القرار بان الاجراءات المتعلقة بالموافقة على الطلب وكذا البدء في مزاولة النشاط المصرفي قد وردت تفاصيلها في المادة 4-05ر2 من القانون المصرفي العماني .*
*المادة  3**تنشر هذه اللائحة في  الجريدة الرسمية .*
*نموذج** 

نمـوذج طلب ترخيص بتاسيس فرع  لبنك مرخص داخل سلطنة عمان 

الى : رئيس  مجلس محافظي البنك المركزي العماني
      ص . ب  رقم 534 مسقط – سلطنة عمـان

تحية طيبة  وبعـد ، 


انا / نحن الموقعين ادناه قد فوضنا تفويضا وافيا في التوقيع نيابة عن بنك .......................... وهو بنك مؤسس وفقا لقوانين .............. ومرخص له بمزاولة نشاط مصرفي ....................... داخل سلطنة عمان عن طريق المكتب الرئيسي في .................... بموجب الترخيص / التفويض المؤرخ في ............... واقدم / نقدم هذا الطلب للترخيص لنا بفتح فرع للبنك في .............. بتاريخ ...............

            وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام ،،



الاسـم  :
التوقيع   :
المكان   :
التاريخ  :

* 
    				__________________

----------

